# Does anyone know anyone that has Covid-19?



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I know one lady, nurse at A prison. She got it and her husband had to take care of her. HE was a high risk case with some unknown respiratory illness he has been fighting for years. He never got it or sick and she made a full recovery. Ages around 53 ish. 

At work due to our business we are required to wear a mask, troubleshooting and meeting suck. Muuuum wooohf hard to undagtfgh. That’s what you hear when in meetings

Cowboy


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Don't know anyone who has it right now. Had an engineer with odd symptoms about 2-3 months ago. He called the doctor 3x over the course of a week and they wouldn't let him come in. When he finally fell on the floor, EMS took him away. Off he went into Covid Jail. They took his clothes, phone, everything. Zero contact. Nobody could find him. After 10 days they moved him out of Covid Jail and into another hospital where he was allowed to have his phone. 

One of our customers I spoke with yesterday was in Covid Jail and she said he was pretty unpleasant waiting a month to see if you're going to survive. Certainly respect that.

A local DJ downtown (a mile away) died from it. Mid 30's male with wife & 2 kids. It was pretty early on. A shock to many. He had called several times and they wouldn't let him come in. Finally he got very ill and EMS took him off. Nobody ever saw him again. He lasted <1 week in the hospital. Very sad story.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I know several, 1 death and the rest recovered or recovering.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm still working from home and social distancing. Good so far, our area has not been hit to hard.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I know a number of people that have had it. One of my customers dodged the bullet even though his wife and daughter, both hospital pharmacists, got it. 



Elderly relative in a nursing home tested positive but she never showed any sympton. 



Last week, a new hire at one of my customers, just out of school, was one of a bunch of kids that attended a party on the weekend and were sick a week or so later. 



Worst story I have heard, one of my fishing buddies, a friend of my dad, his neighbors. Their son was dying of cancer in Florida so they flew from their home in New York to see him and say good bye such as they could with the restrictions in place. They flew back to New York and were both dead within two weeks. 



I have a number of friends and others that were sick as a dog early on but at that point did not get tested, so they are not sure whether they had the regular flu or COVID-19. Another customer got sick after some secondhand exposure but when tested, it wasn't COVID-19. 



There are more.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know anybody with the COVID. I know quite a few people tested and all negative; they were tested because they work in LTHC or travelled at the beginning of this thing.

Canada is slowly moving back to "normal" now. We still have social distancing (line ups) in most stores. Colleges and universities are still closed for the most part. Most everything else is open or partly open.

In my area we have had 762 cases, 61 deaths (almost all LTHC). My little city has had the most cases (38), but again almost 100% LTHC; we have zero or one now.

Cheers
John


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> I do believe very strongly that if you order a lockout of a person's livelihood, you should expect to pay for that order.



I agree with this only as far as unemployment insurance for the people that work there, and I don't like the loopholes that excludes some people that work from protection. 


I don't see the government is on the hook for the restrictions they impose in these situations. Pandemics are acts of God* not acts of government. It is entirely reasonable for the government to impose restrictions that effectively shut down these businesses in these situations. I do not think the management of restaurants can be entrusted to lay their own interests and the interests of their shareholders aside for the greater good of society. I do not think the government can pay for God's mess; that would basically be me and you and every taxpayer paying for the shareholders and executives bad fortune. 


It's a slippery slope. Should the government have to pay the makers of mercury thermometers, asbestos pipe insulation, and lead paint in perpetuity? 


Should I really have to bail out the Bellagio? Every day is a gamble in every business. When my luck was bad at Bellagio, you know what they offered me? Free drinks, as long as I kept gambling. 



* Or acts of China, as the case may be, and I might be all for sending a bill to China.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

A nursing home employee near here tested positive (Had no symptoms), turned out that he infected 70 residents 10 of which died. Thank goodness they are COVID-19 free now.

A couple in their 50's who attend our church tested positive, she said that they were trying to be very careful and still have no clue how they contracted it. She was very ill with a high fever, bad cough, and difficulty breathing but has fully recovered. Her husband never had any symptoms.. go figure.

NOW GET THIS... We had another friend who died of a heart attack and the hospital listed him as a COVID-19 fatality. His wife threw a fit when she saw it listed that way. They told her that the State required an autopsy if she challenged the certificate... she did, and the coroner changed it to heart failure. You have to wonder if the hospitals are getting some kind of kickback.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Quickservice said:


> A nursing home employee near here tested positive (Had no symptoms), turned out that he infected 70 residents 10 of which died. Thank goodness they are COVID-19 free now.
> 
> A couple in their 50's who attend our church tested positive, she said that they were trying to be very careful and still have no clue how they contracted it. She was very ill with a high fever, bad cough, and difficulty breathing but has fully recovered. Her husband never had any symptoms.. go figure.
> 
> NOW GET THIS... We had another friend who died of a heart attack and the hospital listed him as a COVID-19 fatality. His wife threw a fit when she saw it listed that way. They told her that the State required an autopsy if she challenged the certificate... she did, and the coroner changed it to heart failure. You have to wonder if the hospitals are getting some kind of kickback.


There seems to be a connection between stroke and heart attacks with covid. I heard about this at least a month ago, having something to do with lack of oxygen getting to vital organs.

I have two friends that got it in DC and I know one old coworker that got it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Not yet and I hope not ever.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

John Valdes said:


> Not yet and I hope not ever.


Not yet but I feel I want to get it over with. Weird, huh?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

My 81 year old parent-in-law (son-in-laws mom) passed back in early May from COVID. She had several underlying conditions. She went into the hospital and was never seen alive again by the family. All in less then two weeks. Died on a ventilator. It was heartbreaking watching my son-in-law, daughter and grandkids go through this. 

My granddaughter got sick from it for about two weeks. Daughter, husband and grandson tested positive, but in spite of being in the same house as my granddaughter, never got any symptoms to speak of. Go figure.

A 51 year long friendship with a flying buddy ended when he died of COVID in a nursing home up here in NY state. He died the day after his 80th birthday. He died on a ventilator. Not being able to see him before he passed just plain sucked. 

This morning some of my family left for our Long Beach Island yearly vacation without me, my oldest son and his wife. My oldest son has some underlying conditions and he's not comfortable being in the same house with my daughter and her husband who happen to own a bar. My younger son is coming up from Charlotte and his wife works at a CVS pharmacy adding to the concern of sharing the same rental home with them.

Me, well I'm feeling pretty $hitty for not going, but I have a greater responsibility to to stay healthy and alive until at least the end of this month. More about that later after it happens.

I guess everyone's opinion and actions regarding this pandemic is going to vary based on their own personal experience with it. In my opinion, I think it makes sense to error on the safe side in favor of the science and facts and not make it a political $hit show out of it. 

This thing doesn't discriminate. It could care less if you're a democrat or a republican or what you think your rights are about wearing a mask.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the thoughtful replies guys.
We are fortunate to now have a small crew with all of our work outdoors.
I have been keeping the guys on 3 and 4 day work weeks with full pay just to reduce any exposure and right now, the horrific heat ave that won't quit. 
My heart really goes out to those on the teetering edge of homelessness and those with foodservice and hospitality jobs that were just dropped off when this quarantine got the best of us.
Much prayers and hope for all of us and those folks working through it.
I'm very thankful we have a trade that is considered essential.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

My youngest daughter got it in February then we all got it. It was going around school since Christmas. My boss got it from his wife via the hospital (she is a nurse) in March. Not sure with the other guys but we do mostly day jobs so we’re all pretty sure we already had it.

Wearing a mask in the Southeast in a 95 degree/95% humidity heat wave while working is a recipe for heat injuries. We appease the office people. NO construction or maintenance crews are wearing masks, period. Nowhere. Not even municipal government workers. Anyone who thinks or says otherwise is blind. We all have plenty of experience with summer. We know how to handle it. You can’t even wear a respirator for very long when it’s an absolute must, and those are much better. We have guys falling out constantly at all the big job sites that try it then go down.

Hospitals saw it on X-Rays back in September or October. Wake Forest University did a detailed antibody test and estimates over a million people in North Carolina had it. This whole thing is a big joke that at best stretches it out to what...November 4th? Is that the goal?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I usually say I am too poor to get sick. I cannot afford it.
But seriously I only know of 4 people who got sick from it and they are fine now. All but one worked in a hospital. I think at this point many people are not taking it as serious as they did months ago. Look at all the unused hospital beds, the open and allowed protests, the double talk and actions of the MSM. Complacency is one of the biggest causes of injury. Who knows what will happen in the future?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know anybody with the Chi-vi 2020, and wearing a mask on a really noisy construction site (roofers nailing a 65k sq.ft roof is noisy) makes it real hard to communicate. It's hard without a mask.


----------



## Stevenr (May 31, 2021)

I also didn’t think that covid really existed until I went through it. After doing a covid 19 instant test, I was shocked to find out that I was infected, even though I had no symptoms. I'm glad it wasn't serious and I passed quickly, but a friend of mine was in serious condition in the hospital because of it. Next week I plan to do another test and make sure everything is fine.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Stevenr said:


> I also didn't think that covid really existed until I went through it.


I was just going to type that I hoped this was evidence enough of the non-believers. It is too bad that it took you to get it before you would believe it. Unfortunately there are still tons of people denying what IMO, should be impossible to deny, that it exists. 

I know of a few deaths and quite a few that had it were hospitalized and then some that had it but had no symptoms.

Are the conspiracy people really believing that this is a gov't run scam on American people??? And then all the other countries are lying about it also....I don't think so....

Steven I hope you don't have any long term affects...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

My wife and I both had it. My granddaughter got it. Had we followed the recommendations last Christmas we never would have got it. 
We allowed people in that were infected. Of course we did not know until they got symptoms and we got symptoms.
But had I stuck to my guns and forbid anyone to come here, we would have never been exposed and subsequently sick.
It was a bad sickness. Different than anything I have had before.
Today we can say both of us are vaccinated and fully recovered?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

An anti mask friend (47 yo) caught it and died from it back in November, he went very quickly. A guy I work with occasionally (28 yo) caught it while deployed to Texas, has been in ICU for a month, looks like he will need a double lung transplant. A bunch I know had mild cases.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I got the Vax at work in early February. I’ve had many family members catch the virus and have lost some friends. 
I kept people away from my wife as much as I could. 
I wore a mask with out question.

But I believe it’s a persons choice to wear a mask as it gives little protection.
I believe it’s a persons choice to receive a vaccination. If they so want it.

I’m also so glad to hear that President Trump was wrong when he said it came from Chine as a manufactured virus.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

When the virus first started, when it was first reported in the news and the Government was trying to get a handle on it, the kids at work were laughing and kidding around about it.

During a meeting at lunch I spoke up as I’m the old guy there. I told everyone to look around the room and understand not everyone will survive. I told them if they can’t see who will die, then it might be themselves.
A couple days later they **** us down almost completely and we went on a rotating shift.

Now over a year later we have lost people in the shop. Young and old have not made it. It’s how life here on earth works.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

This is very interesting to me. I'm curious if there are different strains across the states. I live in los angeles and know about 10 people(families) who have had it in total. All survived and the symptoms ranged from light cold to slightly worse than a bad cold. Nothing worse. It was a huge concern for one of our family friends as he got it from his employee who came to work knowing he might have it and was waiting for his test results. The family friend is in his late 60's with heart and lung issues. The family wanted to kill the employee knowing he endangered their father. His whole family got it and they all described it as a bad cold, not as bad as the flue. This was last November. I am not trying to take away from this disease as I know it is horrible. The only person I know that supposedly died from it, did not. The family fought to have him tested as they didn't believe he had any symptoms. The doctors literally said "why does it matter", well to the family it did matter to know how their loved one died and also if everyone was exposed. After testing him, he never had covid and his death certificate was amended.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I got the Vax at work in early February. I’ve had many family members catch the virus and have lost some friends.
> I kept people away from my wife as much as I could.
> I wore a mask with out question.
> 
> ...



Here is the issue... You don't get vaccinated or you don't wear a mask then you jeopardize others who are trying to avoid getting sick. Why would you feel ok to be told you have to wear a seat belt... that only puts you in danger but when a mask mandate or vaccine mandate can protect others. IMO, you don't have the right to be potentially harmful to others. 

The virus may have come from China, but I seriously doubt it was done on purpose. There is no evidence of that.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, the 1st hand reports from those that have lost loved ones and friends is eye opening. My heart goes out to all of you, sincerely. These are the only stories of covid I know of. I've heard of some friends that think they might have had it, but it was early on and never knew if it was on fact covid.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I know 1 electrical contractor who got covid and died about 3 weeks later.
The wife of the owner of one of the manufacturer's agents, also died.
Have a few friends who caught it, but it manifested only as a bad flu.
Almost like playing Russian roulette .
Hopefully, vaccines will make this a bad memory.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

We took the virus seriously from the beginning. If China wanted to attack the US with a bio weapon, I wasn't interested in being a casualty.

I know people who got it, I don't know anyone that died of it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Where are all the seasonal flu deaths? It is curious that they don’t want to test people for COVID after they are vaccinated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I know only 2 people who have had it, a server at the local Dennys and her husband, known them for years. 

Both said it was a little worse than the flu. Their daughter (11) may or may not have gotten it, no symptoms. 

My own personal opinion is that the virus is real and it was manufactured in a lab and intentionally released onto society for the specific purpose of getting rid of people who have become a burden to various governments and insurance companies. 

Unfortunately, it occasionally misses its targets and kills those who contribute to society. 

I also believe that it was funded by a coalition of various billionaires and governments......the ones who stand to gain the most by its existence.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

It seems that latest update of information, puts the Covid 19 arrival into United States now being dated, sometime in October of 2019. 

My "better half' and myself, caught some mysterious type sickness around August 2019 in Washington State, where we live.

She contracted a heavy "flu like" symptoms after returning from Seattle Area, & within 10 days of returning back home. Naturally she went to the local hospital, seeking doctor's advise. They couldn't tell her exactly what virus she had, but it wasn't bacterial Virus in nature. And the hospital sent her back home for bed rest.

Within next 10 days or less, I also enduring, same heavy flu like sickness. We together now riding this thing out, and taking both of us together about 6 weeks before starting feel better.

Months @ later date, hearing on News Channel many Seattle area residents, were getting hit w/ virus & hospital bound.

Over time, finding out much of the symptoms we were experiencing (tired- fever-cough- (loss of smell-me)- (loss of taste-her) brain-fog & other associated listed symptoms, we both having endured those same like symptoms, during that time. 

To this day the both of us, as pertaining to "lung-health" it's not the same as before. in catching this sickness. 

Her sense of "taste" having returned... My sense of "smell" hasn't fully recovered to level before getting sick.

We've both been riding this out now for many months @ home, venturing to store for supplies & (whatever is needed) always behind a mask.

To the families having lost members, friends & love ones. Deeply sorry for your losses..


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Dell3c said:


> It seems that latest update of information, puts the Covid 19 arrival into United States now being dated, sometime in October of 2019.
> 
> My "better half' and myself, caught some mysterious type sickness around August 2019 in Washington State, where we live.
> 
> ...


The lingering long term consequences were another reason why I didn't want to catch it. I had a coworker say he couldn't taste coffee, and it just feel like thick water. It had been over a month after recovering and he said he still hadn't fully gotten his taste back.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Well I am happy I got vaccinated. I feel fortunate to live in a country that is allowed to print all the money needed to buy enough vaccines for all of us.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I have seen the numbers worked both ways, because there have been financial and political motives to work the numbers both ways. 

But the flu numbers - I think people are suggesting that COVID-19 is largely a re-labelling of this year's seasonal flu - they make sense to me. For one thing, all the isolating and distancing and shutting down and disinfecting and etc. that was going on would dramatically reduce flu numbers, right? I am sure that lots of people that had flu stayed away from the doctor, artificially lowering the numbers. And I don't doubt there were lots of people sickened with or dying with regular flu that were misdiagnosed COVID-19 for the record books. 

A number of friends and family work in long term care nursing homes, it's normal for people to die in those places, to flu and pneumonia every year and other natural causes, but not like 2020. It was terrible. Our ICUs and respiritory care were a whole lot busier than they are from seasonal flu.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

As for people I know - I know lots of people that tested positive ranging from asymptomatic to very bad flu. A number of my customers' businesses had it rip through, two had to shut down they had so many people sick. An inlaw of an inlaw died a couple months ago, late 60's, no real problems.

A friend who was working in a second career, retired in his early 50's with a great pension and in good health, spent 22 days in the hospital this last month, came within a hair's breadth of cashing his chips, and he will never be the same. He's a good friend and I am very glad he narrowly dodged the bullet. He and I took this whole situation much differently.
He pretty much did only what was absolutely required, and tried to stick to business and leisure as usual, and didn't get around to getting a vaccine - it was still hard to get an appointment when he got sick.

Me - I am far FAR from retired, still have to work. I cashed the stimulus checks but didn't take the PPP handout, but I wish I did. Luckily I have a great backlog of office and shop projects that are unaffected by the pandemic, so I had no shortage of work, but it was a terrible year for my business. Of course 2020 was miserable but 2021 has been even worse. A lot of things put off, a lot of things took much MUCH longer than they should have, a lot of things done at odd hours to keep apart from people and minimize their exposure to me and mine to them. A couple customers that I had to part ways with because we didn't see eye to eye regarding reasonable precautions, one that thought it was grounds for trying to stiff me for a bunch of money. I had to jump through hoops to get the vaccine when I was eligible, but I jumped through them.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> *I’m also so glad to hear that President Trump was wrong when he said it came from Chine as a manufactured virus.*


Better check your sources again.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is the issue... You don't get vaccinated or you don't wear a mask then you jeopardize others who are trying to avoid getting sick. Why would you feel ok to be told you have to wear a seat belt... that only puts you in danger but when a mask mandate or vaccine mandate can protect others. IMO, you don't have the right to be potentially harmful to others.
> 
> The virus may have come from China, but I seriously doubt it was done on purpose. There is no evidence of that.


I don't like wearing my seatbelt, but it's the law.
I dont like wearing a mask, but I did, even before it was mandatory here. At work I was wearing it before it was required.
I got vaccinated at work as soon as it was offered and encouraged others to do it.

I do not believe the federal government has the right to mandate any experimental vaccine to anyone.
I also do not believe they have the right to force masks on everyone.


I never said it was deliberately released. But follow the science and old/new reports and it quickly become apparent were it came from. Accidents happen in labs, even her in the US. The bio genie got out of the bottle again.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Quickservice said:


> Better check your sources again.


I was being facetious with that statement 

Seems even the "normal" news is being to whisper he might have been right


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I don't like wearing my seatbelt, but it's the law.
> I dont like wearing a mask, but I did, even before it was mandatory here. At work I was wearing it before it was required.
> I got vaccinated at work as soon as it was offered and encouraged others to do it.
> 
> ...



I get the feeling you thought I was attacking you. I was not... I was simply stating the problems with the individuals who don't want to wear a mask...The vaccine I understand to some degree but when a hundred million people have gotten it with very few issues it would have saved millions of lives if it was used more efficiently.... 

I got vaccinated as soon as I was able but I let others go ahead of me since I had no issue staying away from people and being very careful when I was around them. Yes seat belts is law but it was fought by many for years. Masks could have been so also but we have such a political nightmare going on in this country that nobody wanted to approach that issue...This should have never been made a political issue and it was right from the white house...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I get the feeling you thought I was attacking you. I was not... I was simply stating the problems with the individuals who don't want to wear a mask...The vaccine I understand to some degree but when a hundred million people have gotten it with very few issues it would have saved millions of lives if it was used more efficiently....
> 
> I got vaccinated as soon as I was able but I let others go ahead of me since I had no issue staying away from people and being very careful when I was around them. Yes seat belts is law but it was fought by many for years. Masks could have been so also but we have such a political nightmare going on in this country that nobody wanted to approach that issue...This should have never been made a political issue and it was right from the white house...


Oh no, I know your not attacking me. Please don't think that Dennis.
I'm trying to type on an old iPad that is close to ending its life cycle.. It only 1/2 works now.. After every post I have to close the browser and start over.. 

But I was trying to only reiterate amd clarify what I said.. 

The mask issue is that it never worked. It only helps a tiny fraction. It's the wrong PPE for the problem. It was mandated as a feel good, better then nothing rule. 
Think of how many people still toss gloves, masks and dirty diapers into the shopping carts at the store. 
Think of how the virus is transmitted both surface contact and airborne droplets. 

I spent many years working in a hospital and research facility and am pretty well versed on infection control of both the laboratory spaces and environmental controls to limit spread in common areas. 

I saw the mask issue coming from the White House mainly because the press went against anything Trump said. It didn't matter who or what was said, they were wrong no matter what. But now we begin to see that maybe they were more right then wrong. 

We ended up with so many people now having zero trust in the White House today.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I had it when one of my kids brought it home from school when over half the class went out, AND before anyone including local doctors knew what it was. 2 days of high fever then 3 days of mild fever then a cough and shortness of breath that lasts for 2-3 weeks with nothing to cough up. Very rough but survivable for most people. I’d say at least a quarter or more of the population in NC had it from when it first started appearing on hospital X-rats in October until everyone freaked out in March. That’s what the hospital that did antibody research verified back then.

So I’m not in denial but everything I learned in biology and science, and even scientific papers published by the CDC seem to be completely ignored. I feel like everyone else is in utter denial. I mean masks did nothing back in the day and the CDC itself published the largest mask study every done that shows it does nothing. And that’s just one example.

My wife works at a pharma plant. They are all mask gestapo as they sit around in sweaters in their air conditioned offices and she tries to tell me about wearing masks in industrial plants and construction sites. Yet I got sick from my kids bringing it home. Just saying.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

My wife and I both tested positive for Covid-19 in early April 2021. We both had already received the 1st of two vaccine shots. I had a minor runny nose for a few days but my wife had no symptoms at all.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I know quite a few that got it. As far as I know none of them have long term effects. One bicycles a lot for exercise. He said it took a while before before his breathing was back to normal. I was good friends with a guy that was a co-worker years ago. Him and his wife died of it, maybe a week apart. They left behind their only child. She’s 19. Very sad. 

There was an ongoing rotation of employees that were self quarantining due to close contact to a positive case. I think that had a positive impact. Masks I’m not so sure about, but it’s better than nothing. Just watching what you touch and not touching your face, is probably more important. The mask may help in not touching your face, although it seems to make you want to touch your face more. If anything, at least your touching the mask and not your nostrils. Due to dusty construction sites, I usually get at least two upper respiratory infections a year. I haven’t had one in two years. I contribute that to wearing a mask.

There was talk a year ago about a sporting event in China that may have been the start of it. It was one of those multinational events similar to the Olympic. It was also in Wuhan. A month or two before what is considered the start of this. If it was intentional, that’s when it started. Otherwise I think it accidentally escaped the lab. If they released it at the sporting event, it would make sense that the worst of it would have been concentrated around Wuhan. My daughter had the mysterious flu the week of Martin Luther King day. She missed the whole week of school. That was January 17. Maybe two months before the official first case. That’s why I think it started at the sporting event.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

bill39 said:


> My wife and I both tested positive for Covid-19 in early April 2021. We both had already received the 1st of two vaccine shots. I had a minor runny nose for a few days but my wife had no symptoms at all.
> 
> View attachment 156262


You received a test called a PCR test. The guy who invented it proved that it cannot be used to test for the presence of a virus and shpuld not be used that way, it is intended for identification...if you are sick, what do you have.

A single PCR test is very unreliable so they run it dozens of times and take a vote. It tests for proteins...pieces of a virus. You can have pieces of dead viruses floating around in your system that are have been there only a few hours that your body already destroyed or have been there for months. Both may or may not test positive just like live viruses that may or may not have been killed by your body’s immune system yet. Worse still the sample is taken by a nose wipe. So if you were close to someone who has COVID-19 and it is airborne and got into your snot you definitely will test positive even though it never entered your body.

Does anyone else realize just how insanely ridiculous a so called COVID test actually is? Folks it’s not a blood test and they’re not using X-rays or cultures or any other legitimate scientific analysis here.

COVID-19 (the symptoms, not the SARS-2 virus) is like poison ivy...it’s the result of your body’s over-reaction to an infection and an immune system acting too aggressively. It ends up attacking healthy cells. And again...no blood test is being used and not culturing if and doing standard microbial testing here.

This is like when you go for a strep test and first they tell you positive/negative in 5 minutes but knowing that test is basically meaningless they do a culture test that takes a couple days as the real test. My daughter has had strep several times. The quick test is always negative.

It used to be the case that a diagnosis meant you were sick. For instance you can have HIV but not AIDS. Now Woke culture has redefined it to mean you were flagged by a highly unreliable test with tons of false positives and negatives for the presence of live or dead viruses without any legitimate medical tests or identification of symptoms whatsoever.

So just because you tested positive means nothing. And you did not have COVID-19 if it didn’t knock the cilia (hair like cells that sweep your lungs clear) out of your lungs. You can be HIV positive but not have AIDS. But they also use a blood test for HIV. They don’t wipe a swab on some part of your body to test for it.

What ever happened to using science instead of 19th century medical quackery?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My oldest daughter, her husband and child all had it the end of last year. The kids have done fine, my son in law had some lingering issues but my daughter has had recurring problems ever since. She has been ill for over a week on two occasions and down for three weeks last month.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My oldest daughter, her husband and child all had it the end of last year. The kids have done fine, my son in law had some lingering issues but my daughter has had recurring problems ever since. She has been ill for over a week on two occasions and down for three weeks last month.


Thank you for sharing. I'm truly sorry your family is dealing with this. I didn't like your post because it seemed it might be interpreted incorrectly.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

There is a federal reimbursement program that will pay for a Covid related burial.
Up to $35,500 










Jason Chaffetz: COVID funeral payments – Biden program an invitation to commit fraud. Here's how


Unbeknownst to most American taxpayers, they're on the hook to cover the funeral costs of many COVID-19 victims. Thanks to a Biden administration program that reimburses up to $35,500 to applicants who buried a loved one, funerals are the newest entitlement program.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I'm truly sorry your family is dealing with this. I didn't like your post because it seemed it might be interpreted incorrectly.


I liked it because it was an honest description of the events that transpired.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I'm truly sorry your family is dealing with this. I didn't like your post because it seemed it might be interpreted incorrectly.


You're welcome!

My ex wife (oldest daughter's mom) is the one that brought it home to them from her boss (a doctor), she passed away from it in December. Their whole house caught it.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

My best buddy and family had it, a month of mom and dad trying to take care of a 5 and 3 year olds. No one else in my circle has reported it. 
All I know when I watch the local news which is OBSESSING about it. I got tired of calling and emailing the station about bogas numbers. It was as if they did not care that the numbers were wrong yet shout them out at twice a day.
I got the shots from Moderna. I know people that got Pfizer and JJ. None are sick. 

I see this as a personal choice, I support anyone who wants to and anyone who doesn't.
Truthfully I will not spend much time with those that do not. I am 70 and in the high risk category.

It does not make much sense to me that the government can put out numbers that were proven wrong and then kept using them. The chicken little BS got real tiring to listen to.
Here is a pandemic chart. Interesting to see that most come from oh my god, CHINA
The chart was saved on my hard drive if you want current number go look it up.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

paulengr said:


> You received a test called a PCR test. The guy who invented it proved that it cannot be used to test for the presence of a virus and shpuld not be used that way, it is intended for identification...if you are sick, what do you have.
> 
> A single PCR test is very unreliable so they run it dozens of times and take a vote. It tests for proteins...pieces of a virus. You can have pieces of dead viruses floating around in your system that are have been there only a few hours that your body already destroyed or have been there for months. Both may or may not test positive just like live viruses that may or may not have been killed by your body’s immune system yet. Worse still the sample is taken by a nose wipe. So if you were close to someone who has COVID-19 and it is airborne and got into your snot you definitely will test positive even though it never entered your body.
> 
> ...


We took two tests, a rapid tests and a PCR test. The rapid test came back negative in 10 minutes. The PCR came back positive 3 days later. Both tests used a nasal swab.

I have no medical expertise & can’t really provide an accurate comment on the testing validity.

I’m more curious about what constitutes a “Covid-19 death.” Those HAVE to be inflated!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> My ex wife (oldest daughter's mom) is the one that brought it home to them from her boss (a doctor), she passed away from it in December. Their whole house caught it.


sorry to hear about your daughter and family.
Even your ex. specially hard for a daughter to lose a mom


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

bill39 said:


> I’m more curious about what constitutes a “Covid-19 death.” Those HAVE to be inflated!


If there's $$$ to be made............


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I still do not understand the millions wasted on testing. Testing is a point in time, no more.
Once you leave and reenter the world from the test location all bets are off. The only thing I can see it gave some data to the people that misused the numbers. I was asked 3 times to get a test I refused each one. It is bad enough the amount of information I had to surrender to get the vaccine. Wait for it, the shot is free, that is why they needed my medical insurance information.
This whole thing is and was a scam.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t know anybody who got covid and don’t know anybody who knows anybody who got it. Maybe the rules to slow down the spread work here. We don’t have many anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers. I do small jobs for seniors in an over 50 complex and they are all vaccinated. One old lady yesterday talked about anti-vaxxers and said, “What’s wrong with those people?”.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> sorry to hear about your daughter and family.
> Even your ex. specially hard for a daughter to lose a mom


Thank you!

I had no ill feelings towards my ex so it is still strange to think of her as departed. YES, my daughter has taken it very hard. She had been living back with her mom the last couple years, so they spent a great deal of time together.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Just curious if anybody out there in Forum, having been mandated to return to wearing the mask in public recently.(?)


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

My Dr office requires masks, went two days ago. Enter the exam room and they ask for you to wash your hands. I complied as it is not worth the effort to argue and lose anyway. I got my senior flu shot.

The Greek letter variants of interest are Eta, Iota, Kappa, Lambda, and Mu 
Mu was on the news in Tuscon last night. Discovered in Columbia in January.
Higher threat level variants are Alpha, Beta, Gamma, and Delta 

Pretty soon we will not be able to tell the variants with out a program. Still no vaccine for children. 

Tucson government says yes, Arizona government says no, 

I would like the non medical people to stop practicing medicine and fear factor. 

There have been pandemics before, there will be more in the future. The only reason most white people are here is because our ancestors had a resistance to the Black Death. 
The media bozos do not have Trump to pick on any more and will not treat joe biteme the way the incompetent buffoon should be treated.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Just wondering.. I went out couple/ three weeks ago, to a Tobacco shop down the road here in Washington. Stepped inside store, noticing two employee's behind the counter. I was only customer in the shop. Nobody (us three) were wearing mask. Conversation began between myself & the two employees. By the time one employee reached area of the register in front of me, he was wearing a mask.

I thought the guy was wearing the mask, for his own piece of mind.. Neither employee while I was there, inquired into why I wasn't wearing a mask inside the establishment. Later on that evening, finding out State of Washington having returned to the mandatory "mask mandate" in public. *Naturally, I was completely shocked by the situation @ hand.

Anyway, we've returned to a Statewide mandate. Wondering if anyone elsewhere, enduring the same situation.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Dell3c said:


> Just curious if anybody out there in Forum, having been mandated to return to wearing the mask in public recently.(?)


They are talking about it for work. They have also made it mandatory for PD and FD to be vaccinated. They are reviewing if we are going to have to be since we are a critical infrastructure.
Right now the whole plant maintenance team is not allowed back till they are tested, the boss has it bad. 

Cowboy


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

99cents said:


> I don’t know anybody who got covid and don’t know anybody who knows anybody who got it. Maybe the rules to slow down the spread work here. We don’t have many anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers. I do small jobs for seniors in an over 50 complex and they are all vaccinated. One old lady yesterday talked about anti-vaxxers and said, “What’s wrong with those people?”.



Seriously, Maybe it is different up there. I know of at least 3 people who have died from co-vid and a number of others who also had it. Some were mild case while my neighbors son almost died from it and still refuses to get the vaccine. He started to refuse the meds at the hospital and the doc told him you are going to take the medication or you are going to die. Which one is it? He chose to live.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Cowboy, I don't wish this mess on anyone. But it's going to be curious (interesting) just how far, this is going to be acceptable w/ the public.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Seriously, Maybe it is different up there. I know of at least 3 people who have died from co-vid and a number of others who also had it. Some were mild case while my neighbors son almost died from it and still refuses to get the vaccine. He started to refuse the meds at the hospital and the doc told him you are going to take the medication or you are going to die. Which one is it? He chose to live.


I don't "personally" know anyone Dennis, that's died from Covid 19. But heard this weekend that State of Idaho @ the time, having only four hospital beds avalible statewide. I don't know for sure how true that was, seen an article on the net..


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

My best buddies family had it. Mom, dad, two kids and they thought the dog as well. 
All recovered and mom and dad have gotten vaccinated. Kids are to young. I stayed away until 2 weeks after my second shot.
Mom is a medical research assistant, (cancer) and she wears a mask 10 hours a day.
Dad is a contractor so he keeps masks available for the situation he finds himself in. 

I carry masks with me (N-95) and if the situation warrants it I wear one. I will not be going to a concert or crowded bar any time soon. I had my birthday party in Carrabba's in February, 14 of us with 3 kids. We wore masks in and once seated removed them for the next 2.5 hours. 
I find the situation so full of logic holes I do not to deal with it any more.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Dell3c said:


> Cowboy, I don't wish this mess on anyone. But it's going to be curious (interesting) just how far, this is going to be acceptable w/ the public.


My general feeling is to each his own beliefs. But I believe the politicians and media on both sides have overstepped their boundaries. 
As for me I think the town has the right to have us protect with PPE and even vaccinate the same as PD and FD. I am in a different position than most due to the fact that we are critical infrastructure. If me or one of my guys bring something into our office and we all get it and something goes down, 80,000 people will be without water in 2 days. We were offered vaccines almost right away for the above reason, and three of the four of us got them. I don't hold it against the one who did not, it is his choice as of now.

Cowboy


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> My general feeling is to each his own beliefs. But I believe the politicians and media on both sides have overstepped their boundaries.
> As for me I think the town has the right to have us protect with PPE and even vaccinate the same as PD and FD. I am in a different position than most due to the fact that we are critical infrastructure. If me or one of my guys bring something into our office and we all get it and something goes down, 80,000 people will be without water in 2 days. We were offered vaccines almost right away for the above reason, and three of the four of us got them.* I don't hold it against the one who did not, it is his choice as of now.*
> 
> Cowboy


It may be his choice but his choice is one reason why we are still in this state. 99% of people in the hospital with covid are unvaccinated. They are costing the country billions of dollars and infringing on the rights of many of us by not getting vaccinated. Why do people think they have the freedom to not get vaccinated when in fact, they are hurting others. Sorry I don't buy that bull. I am a bit bitter about it because as you know I am immuno compromised and I cannot do the things I want to do. I am convinced this virus would have been gone by now if everyone worked together to get rid of it instead of playing politics. 

I wish insurance companies and the government would refuse to pay the medical bill if you have co-vid and did not get vaccinated. That might change some thinking on this issue.

I know I am talking to a wall but I get so depressed over this issue and not be able to go out and do things.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Dennis, I catch a lot of news lately (semi-retired).. Caught on the news yesterday, someone died again of bad batch of vaccines.

On a personal note, I've already had Covid 19 virus (my girl & I both).. I don't feel the need, for the shot.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dell3c said:


> Dennis, I catch a lot of news lately (semi-retired).. Caught on the news yesterday, someone died again of bad batch of vaccines.
> 
> On a personal note, I've already had Covid 19 virus (my girl & I both).. I don't feel the need, for the shot.


Can you post a reliable link to that for reference? I understand that is super rare.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am convinced this virus would have been gone by now if everyone worked together to get rid of it instead of playing politics.
> I know I am talking to a wall but I get so depressed over this issue and not be able to go out and do things.


I strongly agree with these statements. As I said media and polications overstepped their bounds big time. If both would be held responsible for misinformation they spread, this would of ended it also.

I also am frustrated with not doing what I want.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

NOT REAL NEWS: A look at what didn't happen this week


A roundup of some of the most popular but completely untrue stories and visuals of the week. None of these are legit, even though they were shared widely on social media. The Associated Press checked them out.




apnews.com


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Dell3c I request that you provide the backup for your statement people dying from the vaccine.

This is exactly the type of misinformation that creates more problems.

I fully respect your decision on the vaccine. I do not support misinformation. Rumors can and do errode public confidence


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> I strongly agree with these statements. As I said media and polications overstepped their bounds big time. If both would be held responsible for misinformation they spread, this would of ended it also.
> 
> I also am frustrated with not doing what I want.


It's foolish that we have abandoned some very simple science. I have no idea what's in it for people to be such assholes about masks and vaccines. It's just ****ing stupid.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Dell3c said:


> Dennis, I catch a lot of news lately (semi-retired).. Caught on the news yesterday, someone died again of bad batch of vaccines.
> 
> On a personal note, I've already had Covid 19 virus (my girl & I both).. I don't feel the need, for the shot.


I do know of someone that boasted they had it and it was not so bad and they have better immunity than a vac person. That person did not where masks after and they caught it again and she passed away at 42. This is a true story first hand and not from the news.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Southeast Power said:


> Can you post a reliable link to that for reference? I understand that is super rare.


It was either Fox News, or Newsmax, maybe One American News. I can't tell you exactly which news organization. As I sit @ computer screen (like now) the News is playing on another screen, via my computer.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dell3c said:


> I don't "personally" know anyone Dennis, that's died from Covid 19. But heard this weekend that State of Idaho @ the time, having only four hospital beds avalible statewide. I don't know for sure how true that was, seen an article on the net..





Dell3c said:


> Dennis, I catch a lot of news lately (semi-retired).. Caught on the news yesterday, someone died again of bad batch of vaccines.
> 
> On a personal note, I've already had Covid 19 virus (my girl & I both).. I don't feel the need, for the shot.


There have been hundreds of million of doses of the vaccination given and 3 people have died directly due to the shot itself. In those it caused a blood clot. Now there have been a few who got vaccinated and still died from covid. That is not a surprise because I had both vaccines and had absolutely no antibodies when I got tested because of the chemo drug I take. I got the 3rd vaccine and I am interested to see where I stand now with antibodies. 

So, someone like myself may think they are protected because they are not aware of the issue with some drugs, may have gotten covid and died. I really think a normal healthy individual does not have much risk


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> Dell3c I request that you provide the backup for your statement people dying from the vaccine.
> 
> This is exactly the type of misinformation that creates more problems.
> 
> I fully respect your decision on the vaccine. I do not support misinformation. Rumors can and do errode public confidence


You know why I don't know anyone that's died gentlemen.. 

*I have completely removed myself from the public. If I step outside the door, and it's required, the mask is on.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Masks in indoor public spaces here and about 39 pages of further "recommendations" that will likely become mandatory after our election is over. Priorities ya know......


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm sitting here now, front puter screen & Biden is delivering his Covid address now this moment


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> Masks in indoor public spaces here and about 39 pages of further "recommendations" that will likely become mandatory after our election is over. Priorities ya know......


I was curious today about Canada & how it's citizens are doing up there..


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Dell3c said:


> I was curious today about Canada & how it's citizens are doing up there..


Our situation is a little different up here in the NWT even from the rest of Canada.

Although we are connected by road, it's a long road. Before the vaccines became available, if we left the NWT we had to isolate for two weeks when we got back. Consequently, many people did not travel because they couldn't afford to sit at home when they got back. In waves 1 and two, well we didn't really have waves. We had a few isolated cases that were relatively easy to contain.

Then because of our remoteness, and in particular, the remoteness of many of our communities with limited health care facilities, we were prioritized when the vaccines came out. Moderna was all we got; no facilities to store the others.

So those that wanted the vaccine were looked after fairly quickly. The communities were given priority, age was of no significance. I myself was fully vaccinated on April 12 and really anyone who wanted a vaccine could have been completely vaccinated by June.

Of course, some people, one group in particular, felt they didn't need the vaccine, they didn't trust it, they were holding out for a lottery ticket, whatever. Once the vaccine requests dwindled they started relaxing the restrictions.

Fast forward to August. A certain event happened in one of the communities with some participants attending from both the NWT and some from the southern provinces. Someone brought the Delta with them. 

That in itself is neither here nor there, it was only a matter of time. But now, after coming through the first 3 waves virtually unscathed we are now faced with multiple community transmission and of course the restrictions are creeping back in. Even had our first death. Seems odd I know but remember a small population

And low and behold, suddenly there's an interest in the vaccine again. Go figure.

I personally respect anyone's decision regarding the vaccine. But my sympathy ends with a bad decision if you have the choice, I'm sorry. 

And just once, when the microphone is in someone's face who has chosen not to get the vaccine, I'd like the question to be " Do you expect concessions from the fully vaccinated?" 

So that's what's going on up here in the Northern frozen North.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Gentlemen of Forum.. I consider myself an honest man, believing in honesty first. Knowing, that you don't know me personally.
*But If otherwise, wouldn't have never disclosed what you read in post#67. Believing in honesty. I'm not trying to spread rumors, or misinformation.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Here's a snapshot of the history of Covid in the NWT.










Yes, I know the numbers look insignificant.

I feel sorry for people who might become sick when for whatever reason they can't take the vaccine.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dell3c said:


> Gentlemen of Forum.. I consider myself an honest man, believing in honesty first. Knowing, that you don't know me personally.
> *But If otherwise, wouldn't have never disclosed what you read in post#67. Believing in honesty. I'm not trying to spread rumors, or misinformation.


With regard to having Covid and not needing the shot, wasn't there a study in Israel on this? If I recall correctly they looked at 250,000 people and found the natural immunity was better and last longer than the vaccine. Another study in the US says otherwise. Who do we believe? The biggest problem is that both sides hate each other so much that nothing gets established


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

82 posts and no mention of "herd immunity"....
Our family and in-laws had it back in December 2019, and again in spring 2020. Nothing so far this year for any of us that previously had it. "Anti-bodies" thats what we get from an infection. If you've had the virus you have anti-bodies and those are keeping you from catching it again or if you do, it will be milder. The 1st time in 2019 was the worst as far as sickness, the one in 2020 was much milder. It is no joke, but is over done by the media. Seems to me what we need is a reliable quick test for anti-bodies.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

No Joe, it's not insignificant numbers.. And here comes bit of additional information Joe.

During this "rush across or border" and @ one time, we had 80 count border control officers @ once, sick & off work, basically out of duty.

And yes KB1b1.. I have seen that study. I believe in Israel's study, before believing in my own government's information. And the damned thing about it, I love my Country..


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

kb1jb1 said:


> With regard to having Covid and not needing the shot, wasn't there a study in Israel on this? If I recall correctly they looked at 250,000 people and found the natural immunity was better and last longer than the vaccine. Another study in the US says otherwise. Who do we believe? The biggest problem is that both sides hate each other so much that nothing gets established


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dell3c said:


> Just wondering.. I went out couple/ three weeks ago, to a Tobacco shop down the road here in Washington. Stepped inside store, noticing two employee's behind the counter. I was only customer in the shop. Nobody (us three) were wearing mask. Conversation began between myself & the two employees. By the time one employee reached area of the register in front of me, he was wearing a mask.
> 
> I thought the guy was wearing the mask, for his own piece of mind.. Neither employee while I was there, inquired into why I wasn't wearing a mask inside the establishment. Later on that evening, finding out State of Washington having returned to the mandatory "mask mandate" in public. *Naturally, I was completely shocked by the situation @ hand.
> 
> Anyway, we've returned to a Statewide mandate. Wondering if anyone elsewhere, enduring the same situation.


The idiocy will continue as libtards lead the way!!


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Instagram Post Missing Context About Israeli Study on COVID-19 Natural Immunity - FactCheck.org


An Instagram post highlighted a headline about a non-peer-reviewed study from Israel that found that unvaccinated people previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 had greater immunity against the delta variant than never-infected people fully vaccinated with Pfizer/BioNTech’s COVID-19 vaccine. But the...




www.factcheck.org


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quickservice said:


> A nursing home employee near here tested positive (Had no symptoms), turned out that he infected 70 residents 10 of which died. Thank goodness they are COVID-19 free now.


There is no way anyone can say with certainty that fellow infected any of those people. There are too many asymptomatic people out that probably could have infected them instead.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> There is no way anyone can say with certainty that fellow infected any of those people. There are too many asymptomatic people out that probably could have infected them instead.


Common sense goes out the window when dealing with covid. You need to keep the numbers high to get government monetary assistance to fight the fight......lol!


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


MechanicalDVR said:


> Common sense goes out the window when dealing with covid. You need to keep the numbers high to get government monetary assistance to fight the fight......lol!


Mech, this should add proof to your point: Just 1or 2 days after Gov. Cuomo resigned in disgrace the new governor added 12,000 new names to thee NY Covid-19 death total.









New NY governor adds 12,000 deaths to publicized COVID tally


ALBANY, N.Y. (AP) — Delivering another blow to what's left of former Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s legacy, New York’s new governor acknowledged on her first day in office that the state has had nearly 12,000 more deaths from COVID-19 than Cuomo told the public.




apnews.com





In March, 2021 Indiana’s Gov. Holcomb added several thousand names to the Covid-19 death rolls. (I can’t find the link right now, probably has been suppressed).

Why else except for the $$$$$ (or fear factor)?


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Southeast Power said:


> Can you post a reliable link to that for reference? I understand that is super rare.


As I've stated in posting #74, the news links I've been following. And I was just @ *" One American News" *online this morning.

*Think there is something this morning that everyone might have an interest with, if concerned about Vaccination(s)
*Where you are Vaccinated, non-Vaccinated or having already experienced the Covid 19 Virus.
*You'll find it upon arrival, if search their main page, it will be obvious. They do run a disclaimer also..

Have safe day @ the office.. * *Came back to add, I don't know how long it will be available...*


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It is interesting that they are saying 27 times more likely to get the covid virus then if you are unvaccinated. BS, 99% of the people in hospitals with covid are unvaxed people. Those that are dying are unvaxed people. No question many vax people get the virus but they are not having symptoms... This is typical to take a study and accept results without knowing how the study was done. 
If you don't want the truth out then just explain part of the study.....It makes me sick to think that they would even report this crap


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mech, this should add proof to your point: Just 1or 2 days after Gov. Cuomo resigned in disgrace the new governor added 12,000 new names to thee NY Covid-19 death total.









New NY governor adds 12,000 deaths to publicized COVID tally


ALBANY, N.Y. (AP) — Delivering another blow to what's left of former Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s legacy, New York’s new governor acknowledged on her first day in office that the state has had nearly 12,000 more deaths from COVID-19 than Cuomo told the public.




apnews.com





In March, 2021 Indiana’s Gov. Holcomb added several thousand names to the Covid-19 death rolls. (I can’t find the link right now, probably has been suppressed).

Why else except for the $$$$$ (or fear factor)?
[/QUOTE]

In any criminal enterprise you just follow the money.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It is interesting that they are saying 27 times more likely to get the covid virus then if you are unvaccinated. BS, 99% of the people in hospitals with covid are unvaxed people. Those that are dying are unvaxed people. No question many vax people get the virus but they are not having symptoms... This is typical to take a study and accept results without knowing how the study was done.
> If you don't want the truth out then just explain part of the study.....It makes me sick to think that they would even report this crap


If you trust the American based propaganda machines that print so called news you are a part of the problem not the solution.

Every "news" source in this country has an agenda and it isn't truth telling.


----------



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

I know a number of people who have had it, my wife included. I did not get it. I know about 8-10 people who had mild cases, 1 who was very ill but not on a respirator. Some were vaccinated (including the one that was very ill), some were not. My older brother (82) died of Covid back in June but he might have died anyway as he had several comorbidity factors (he had been vaccinated).


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Dell3c said:


> I'm sitting here now, front puter screen & Biden is delivering his Covid address now this moment


Dennis, your President will return to TV again today, hearing making some slight changes to his yesterday's Covid address announcement. Think it's going to be interesting Dennis, where he was pitting the vaccinated, against the unvaccinated w/ virus antibodies..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you trust the American based propaganda machines that print so called news you are a part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Every "news" source in this country has an agenda and it isn't truth telling.


But you trust the conspiracy theories that have no basis at all. I have yet to read proof of any of the garbage that spews from the mouths of these intellectual morons...Do you think it is possible for all the news companies to get all the doctors to lie about what they are facing daily in their hospitals? This is so widespread that these theories are killing America.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If they take horse medicine and get Covid, at least they won’t have worms. So there’s that.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Saw a guy in HI on the news. He works in a medical facility. Man is admitted with heart attack. He tested positive for being alive - automatic COVID declaration. He was treated for his heart attack over the coming days and discharged. Never treated for covid, never in the covid unit, but sure enough, marked down as Covid admission so they steal the public money.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A friend’s sister’s daughter couldn’t go to a grad party because she was exposed to Covid. Her mother felt sorry for her and took her out to a nice restaurant. The next day the daughter was diagnosed with Covid.

We could be further ahead of this if some people weren’t so bloody stupid. If you don’t believe in masks and vaccinations, at least stay home if you know you have been exposed. It takes a special kind of stupid to not believe in contagion.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> Saw a guy in HI on the news. He works in a medical facility. Man is admitted with heart attack. He tested positive for being alive - automatic COVID declaration. He was treated for his heart attack over the coming days and discharged. Never treated for covid, never in the covid unit, but sure enough, marked down as Covid admission so they steal the public money.


So did they make money for treating both a heart attack and Covid?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

99cents said:


> So did they make money for treating both a heart attack and Covid?


I think the government gives them money for the covid case not charging the insurance or person. They all want free money from Uncle Sam.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

According to my brother-in-Law who is a big time financial advisor, the federal gov’t pays either the state or hospital about $850 per Covid-19 patient or related death. I’ll leave it up to you to decide if it is about the $$$$ or not.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Dell3c said:


> Dennis, your President will return to TV again today, hearing making some slight changes to his yesterday's Covid address announcement. Think it's going to be interesting Dennis, where he was pitting the vaccinated, against the unvaccinated w/ virus antibodies..


Well they had announced earlier, he would come out to the podium and speak to the people today.. Guess W.H had trouble "winding him up".. I don't know..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> But you trust the conspiracy theories that have no basis at all. I have yet to read proof of any of the garbage that spews from the mouths of these intellectual morons...Do you think it is possible for all the news companies to get all the doctors to lie about what they are facing daily in their hospitals? This is so widespread that these theories are killing America.


You're out of touch with reality brother, you need to get out more.

People that die from covid have other underlying conditions or they are obese.

I have heart disease, kidney disease, and I'm diabetic, When I was exposed to it last year I had a cough for two weeks. When I was in the hospital last Thanksgiving (for something else) I refused to wear a mak and take all the precautions they wanted. I'm still here, I didn't catch it.

My first wife died from it 7 December 2020, my daughter, son in law and two grandbabies had it.

It's less deadly than the flu. 

As soon as a medical professional speaks out against the propaghanda they are shut down for not falling in step.

Melissa Rexroth

August 21 at 2:40 AM ·
I’m an RN of 10 years and I am being fired December 1. I’m not political. I don’t watch the news. I do my job and I go home to my family. I love caring for others from every single walk of life and I take that responsibility seriously. Last year I worked the floor no one else wanted to. I have my own medical issues, but I willingly worked that floor. I sat face to face with your loved ones without fear because I trust science when it says the survival rate is greater than 99%. However, I don’t judge anyone who is scared. If I hadn’t seen all the things I’ve seen with my own eyes, I would probably be scared too. Most of my patients walked out the front door







Yes it is real, some became extremely ill and have long lasting effects, some succumbed, but most people walked out the door!!! This year I’m working in the ER and will be fired December 1st for refusing a







How is it possible that I worked the entire past year, most shifts on said floor, many times without the proper equipment, and without the







, but today I am expendable??? I stand for FREEDOM! You have the right to disagree with me and I will still support your right to your opinions. I will NEVER agree to force anything on anyone. I support your right to choose the







for you and your family. My choice, after what I have personally witnessed, is to abstain until long term studies have been conducted. I could share story after story about adverse effects I have personally witnessed, but I am not because it is your choice and you’ve most likely already chosen. If you haven’t, I encourage you to research and dig deep. Talk to people who are on the front lines. I am here today asking you stand for freedom for us all. If this is forced, what is next? Then after that? What freedoms will our children have to fight for? Don’t let this fall on them. This is simply about freedom! Much love








It must be 'liberal logic' that when it comes to abortion it's "my body, my choice" is just fine BUT when it comes to a basically untested "vaccine" they want the government to tell you what to do with YOUR BODY!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DAR ES SALAAM (Reuters) - Coronavirus test kits used in Tanzania were dismissed as faulty by President John Magufuli on Sunday, because he said they had returned positive results on samples taken from a goat and a pawpaw.

Magufuli, whose government has already drawn criticism for being secretive about the coronavirus outbreak and has previously asked Tanzanians to pray the coronavirus away, said the kits had “technical errors”.
The COVID-19 testing kits had been imported from abroad, Magufuli said during an event in Chato in the north west of Tanzania, although he did not give further details.
The president said he had instructed Tanzanian security forces to check the quality of the kits. They had randomly obtained several non-human samples, including from a pawpaw, a goat and a sheep, but had assigned them human names and ages.

These samples were then submitted to Tanzania’s laboratory to test for the coronavirus, with the lab technicians left deliberately unaware of their origins.

Samples from the pawpaw and the goat tested positive for COVID-19, the president said, adding this meant it was likely that some people were being tested positive when in fact they were not infected by the coronavirus.
“There is something happening. I said before we should not accept that every aid is meant to be good for this nation,” Magufuli said, adding the kits should be investigated.

As of Sunday, Tanzania had recorded 480 cases of COVID-19 and 17 deaths but unlike most other African countries, Dar es Salaam sometimes goes for days without offering updates, with the last bulletin on cases on Wednesday.

Magufuli also said that he was sending a plane to collect a cure being promoted by Madagascar’s president. The herbal mix has not yet undergone internationally recognised scientific testing.
“I’m communicating with Madagascar,” he said during a speech, adding: “They have got a medicine. We will send a flight there and the medicine will be brought in the country so that Tanzanians too can benefit.”

COVID-19 infections and fatalities reported across Africa have been relatively low compared with the United States, parts of Asia and Europe. But Africa also has extremely low levels of testing, with rates of only around 500 per million people.
Writing by Elias Biryabarema; Editing by Alexander Smith
Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

Goat and pawpaw 'test positive' for COVID-19 in Tanzania | Reuters Video


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Reports of death after COVID-19 vaccination are rare*. More than 375 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through September 7, 2021. During this time, VAERS received *7,439 reports of death (0.0020%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine.* FDA requires healthcare providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to VAERS, even if it’s unclear whether the vaccine was the cause. *Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem. *A review of available clinical information, including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records, has not established a causal link to COVID-19 vaccines. However, recent reports indicate a plausible causal relationship between the J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine and TTS, a rare and serious adverse event—blood clots with low platelets—which has caused deaths pdf icon[1.4 MB, 40 pages].
Adverse effects from vaccinations right from the CDC page:

COVID-19 Vaccination


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CDC is actively investigating reports of people developing myocarditis (inflammation of the heart muscle) after receiving a mRNA COVID-19 vaccine (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna). *Most of these people fully recover, but information is not yet available about potential long-term effects.* Understanding long-term health effects is critically important to explaining the risks and benefits of COVID-19 vaccination to the public and informing clinical guidance.
Therefore, CDC is conducting surveys of patients (or their parents or guardians) and healthcare providers to gather information about myocarditis after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination. These surveys will help CDC learn more about the health effects of myocarditis after COVID-19 vaccination and understand any association between myocarditis and COVID-19 vaccination.

COVID-19 Vaccination


I wouldn't want to be one of the people that isn't "most".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Since December 2020, more than 350 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine have been administered in the U.S., and VAERS has received 6,968 reports of death (0.0019%), according to the CDC. (Numbers as of Aug. 26, 2021.)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

IN.GOV 
FAMILY & HEALTH 
COVID-19 IMMUNIZATION (VACCINE)
*I HEARD PEOPLE DIED AFTER GETTING THE VACCINE. IS THIS TRUE?*

3 hours ago
Updated
Follow
A review of available clinical information including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records findings revealed no link with vaccination. More than 52 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from Dec. 14, 2020, through Feb. 14, 2021. During this time, there were 934 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. There are no patterns in the causes of death to indicate a safety problem with the COVID-19 vaccines.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Everyone has their own beliefs based on the environment they've lived in. 

Myself I got a good taste of media 30 years ago working for the city. 
They'd come ask me 5 questions. 
They'd air a report where I answered 15 questions. 
Of the 10 they fabricated, they hit the nail on the head as to how I would have answered for 5 of those 10, but on the other 5 they were completely wrong. 

Media professionals (I won't dignify them with the noun journalists) are experts at nothing.
They sell advertising. 
They want you scared and tuned in. 
The more you tune in, the more money they can charge for every ad that airs.
They obviously are politically biased  corrupted. 

Difference being that people who don't believe the media have no ill feelings towards those who do believe the media, and those who do believe the media seem to be very angry at anyone who disagrees with them about anything. 

It's sad. 

Some believe a foreign adversary has corrupted America via the Democrat party and they have some pretty strong evidence behind them. 
Some of it is playing out in the courts. 
It will be interesting to see where it goes. 
If you watch MSM you know nothing about it and that's just how "they" want it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> *Everyone has their own beliefs based on the environment they've lived in.*
> 
> Myself I got a good taste of media 30 years ago working for the city.
> They'd come ask me 5 questions.
> ...


Pretty much spot on brother.

Many people need to get out from under the rock they live beneath and see more of the world.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Dell3c said:


> It seems that latest update of information, puts the Covid 19 arrival into United States now being dated, sometime in October of 2019.
> 
> My "better half' and myself, caught some mysterious type sickness around August 2019 in Washington State, where we live.
> 
> ...


Post 31 of this thread.. I've already had this mess gentlemen.. And I already have Antibodies...

Have a good evening..


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

bill39 said:


> There is no way anyone can say with certainty that fellow infected any of those people. There are too many asymptomatic people out that probably could have infected them instead.


Yes they were certain it was the one employee, no visitors were allowed and he was the only employee that was positive.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

MikeFL said:


> Some believe a foreign adversary has corrupted America via the Democrat party and they have some pretty strong evidence behind them.


I'm asking you to share your (or their) "evidence".


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> I'm asking you to share your (or their) "evidence".


Gentlemen.. There's a lot of people from around the world (several different countries) who could be reading, or even monitoring this thread on this site.
*Question is, How famous do you really wanna be (?)..

*Have a safe day @ the office..


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dell3c said:


> Gentlemen.. There's a lot of people from around the world (several different countries) who could be reading, or even monitoring this thread on this site.
> *Question is, How famous do you really wanna be (?)..


Well I guess I'm just dumb as a box of rocks, because I have no idea of what you are attempting to convey. This is your response to me asking for someone to back up their claims? SMH.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> With regard to having Covid and not needing the shot, wasn't there a study in Israel on this? If I recall correctly they looked at 250,000 people and found the natural immunity was better and last longer than the vaccine. Another study in the US says otherwise. Who do we believe? The biggest problem is that both sides hate each other so much that nothing gets established





niteshift said:


> 82 posts and no mention of "herd immunity"....
> Our family and in-laws had it back in December 2019, and again in spring 2020. Nothing so far this year for any of us that previously had it. "Anti-bodies" thats what we get from an infection. If you've had the virus you have anti-bodies and those are keeping you from catching it again or if you do, it will be milder. The 1st time in 2019 was the worst as far as sickness, the one in 2020 was much milder. It is no joke, but is over done by the media. Seems to me what we need is a reliable quick test for anti-bodies.


Because now they are dismissing this scenario.. This just on the News Channels nationally of this week.

* nothing personal in regards to you old sparky..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dead-man-receives-two-doses-of-covid-19-vaccine

Dead Man Receives Two Doses of Covid-19 Vaccine in AP’s Anantapur


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

my friend’s sister’s babysitter’s dog groomer‘s brother is a nurse at arrowhead hospital says they had 46 cases last night and 5 were fully vaccinated. 

Also some guys on the internet’s wives


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quickservice said:


> Yes they were certain it was the one employee, no visitors were allowed and he was the only employee that was positive.


So you want me to believe that one (1) single person worked 24 hrs. a day seven (7) days a week? That is the only way your statement can be true.
Please don’t p$ss on my leg and try to tell me it is raining.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> I'm asking you to share your (or their) "evidence".


Tracing money and no show jobs financed by China would be a great place to start.

Our current potus and it's family sure have benefited from the red chinese.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It doesn't take much of a search to find chinese money going to the demonicrats on a large scale:

As for democratic chinese money ties:

Democratic super PAC hits jackpot with Chinese company stock – Center for Public Integrity

https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/special/campfin/stories/story.htm

https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/special/campfin/background.htm

https://www.congress.gov/congressional-report/105th-congress/house-report/829/1

https://www.cruz.senate.gov/?p=press_release&id=5944

https://www.reuters.com/world/us/us...chinese-donations-us-universities-2021-05-26/

https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1998-may-16-mn-50345-story.html


*'Dark money' donations helped Joe Biden win the presidency*

*https://www.scmp.com/news/world/uni...us145-million-dark-money-donations-helped-joe*


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

None of this would even be happening if you guys would all simply pre-twist, put tape on the terminals, and set the screws straight up and down. These horizontal or random screw heads are what's really to blame. Don't let the discussion stoop to name- calling. It's hard to recover and have an effective conversation after that, you jerks.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It doesn't take much of a search to find chinese money going to the demonicrats on a large scale:
> 
> As for democratic chinese money ties:
> 
> ...


You do know that half of those links are to articles of the same incident that happened in the late '90s, right? 

The others just look like party politics and name calling very similar to what the dems were saying in 2017. It's all an effn joke, you think either party or any of these politicians really care about you or our country, NO!, they don't.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> Well I guess I'm just dumb as a box of rocks, because I have no idea of what you are attempting to convey. This is your response to me asking for someone to back up their claims? SMH.


You know, I'm trying to determine what "SMH" means @ the end of this posting. 

*Was I just insulted (?) Was this meant to infer, that I'm a "smart mouth hack" (?) ..WTF(?)(?)


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dell3c said:


> You know, I'm trying to determine what "SMH" means @ the end of this posting.
> 
> *Was I just insulted (?) Was this meant to infer, that I'm a "smart mouth hack" (?) ..WTF(?)(?)


Sorry man!  "Shaking My Head". Not meant as an insult, more of a I give up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> You do know that half of those links are to articles of the same incident that happened in the late '90s, right?
> 
> The others just look like party politics and name calling very similar to what the dems were saying in 2017. It's all an effn joke, you think either party or any of these politicians really care about you or our country, NO!, they don't.


I'm not saying either party is above board I'm just saying the demonrats have been corrupt going back years and just suck further into the abyss.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Looking this morning here's what I came up with. I'd like to know if I'm reading the data correctly.
If accurate:

12.6% of the population has had documented Covid,
1.6% of those who got Covid, died, and,
0.2% of the population has died from Covid.

I searched Covid Deaths USA on Google and didn't even have to click anything. They just put the data on the search results page.

Consider the data quality of input, and the true numbers are lower than what's above.











One death is one death too many, every day of the week.
I'm not trying to say it's nothing to worry about, it most certainly is.

Anyone care to opine as to whether I'm reading the data correctly?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

MikeFL said:


> Looking this morning here's what I came up with. I'd like to know if I'm reading the data correctly.
> If accurate:
> 
> 12.6% of the population has had documented Covid,
> ...


I haven't checked, but I don't think your data is wrong. I do however think you are looking at the wrong data. 

Here are links to what makes my eyebrow go up.









Hospitals Swamped With Delta Cases Struggle to Care for Critical Patients


Soaring Covid-19 caseloads are endangering patients who need urgent medical care at some overwhelmed hospitals in states where the virus has filled beds.




www.wsj.com













'Hospitals Are Overrun' as U.S. Covid Patients More Than Double in Past Month


“There is no room to put these bodies,” Alabama State Health Officer Dr. Scott Harris said




www.rollingstone.com













Many Hospitals With No Beds Left Are Forced To Send COVID Patients To Cities Far Away


Many overwhelmed hospitals, with no beds to offer, are putting critically ill COVID-19 patients on planes, helicopters and ambulances and sending them hundreds of miles away for treatment.




www.npr.org


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The numbers are all so large it's hard to put in perspective, also from some quick googling -

World War II with a US population about 131,028,000 there were 407,300 military deaths. That would be deaths / population of 0.00310849589 or 0.310849589% in four years. 

The US lost about 57,000 in Viet Nam with a population about 211 million which comes to 0.00027014218 or 0.027014218% with most of the deaths occurring in a five year period. For those of you too young to remember, Viet Nam killed enough people that it touched just about every family in the US in some way.

Drunk driving deaths / population in 2018 comes to 0.000032 or 0.0032% and opiods kill 0.00297 or 0.297% annually.

So 0.20% is a lot of dead folks.

The problem is the numbers are garbage for a lot of reasons, from plain corruption / fraud due to financial incentives, deliberate distortion *(*_*in both directions*_*)* and some legitimate problems in that it's not always simple to test and conclusively determine cause of death in some cases.

Of course the human cost is terrible, the suffering, dying, death and loss are devastating. But at another level the deliberate distortion, the corruption, the tolerance for lying and fraud, the inability to deal with challenges, the deep division, and the insane financial manipulations are deeply disturbing in a different way. The there's the media's aim has shifted from journalism to trying to become an addictive substance. It's ironic that 30 years ago people talked about living in the "age of information," and now, we're living in the age of disinformation.

I really don't think covid is going to kill enough of us to collapse our society. But the corruption, division, and financial insanity, I worry about.



MikeFL said:


> Looking this morning here's what I came up with. I'd like to know if I'm reading the data correctly.
> If accurate:
> 
> 12.6% of the population has had documented Covid,
> ...


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

WannabeTesla said:


> None of this would even be happening if you guys would all simply pre-twist, put tape on the terminals, and set the screws straight up and down. These horizontal or random screw heads are what's really to blame. Don't let the discussion stoop to name- calling. It's hard to recover and have an effective conversation after that, you jerks.


NONE of that would have helped so long as they are still installing receptacles with the grounds on the bottom. Until we get the grounds on top, it’s a lost cause.


----------

